# Setting Up A Mail Server In OSX Server Help



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

We're currently using 1and1 for our business emails but their mail servers are constantly being black listed making it extremely hard to communicate with our customers. I originally thought I'd look at adding an extra Exchange server on our PC server but then thought what about our Mac server. Anyone have experience doing this, if so, how easy is it and is it a viable solution for a business?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

I would strongly recommend you not host business email internally. If you're a small or medium business, it can be an absolute nightmare - and doubly so with OS X Server.

I'd suggest looking at a hosted Exchange service. There are several Canadian companies that offer this, but if you want the support of a large company you can get it directly from Microsoft (Compare Microsoft Exchange Online plans).


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

We currently have an exchange server hosting our own mail and it runs fine, way better than the 1and1 exchange service and less expensive even with anti spam and antivirus subscriptions. Apparently it won't be too hard to add a second domain to it so we will probably go that way. I just thought the more we can bring over to the mac side, the better for me. Every time I work on a PC a little piece of my soul dies. Although I'm not enjoying Mavericks too much these days either.


----------



## smashedbanana (Sep 23, 2006)

Jumbo,

I assume your exchange POPs your e-mail from your hosting company?

I would stick with exchange and just change the DNS and MX to a new hosting company like bluehost or hostpapa. 

Bluehost includes Linux-based spam control (spam assassin). Most offer it.

Changing the exchange will be a pain exporting PSTs. Not to mention the calendars, contacts, etc. etc. Microsoft doesn't play nice that's for sure.

Exchange for its trouble is nice having synced webmail, etc. out of office, etc.

Ed


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

smashedbanana said:


> Changing the exchange will be a pain exporting PSTs. Not to mention the calendars, contacts, etc. etc. Microsoft doesn't play nice that's for sure.
> 
> Exchange for its trouble is nice having synced webmail, etc. out of office, etc.
> 
> Ed


We went through this last year and yes it was a PITA with 25 users. Luckily this domain only has a few.

I'm iffy on exchange services as I've learned with 1and1, you're left in the cold if their server ip's get put on black lists. At least in house I can see if a user is sending an abnormal amount of emails and cure it fast.


----------



## smashedbanana (Sep 23, 2006)

If you think your users have clean computers and won't send out to too many recipients you can send direct from exchange.

You are probably smarthosting now, sending through 1and1.

Maintaining your own reverse dns, etc. might be more trouble than it's worth. And not easy if you don't have a static IP.

Ed


----------

